# Help! Puppy is a very light sleeper!



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Cooper is so cute and I love the picture with his sister. I would guess that eventually the crying and whining will stop if he sees it's not getting him out of the crate. Are you sure he doesn't need to go out? He probably should be able to hold it all night by 11 weeks. Just keep being persistent with rewarding the outside potties and be sure and take him out often just like he was 8 weeks old even if there's no signaling that he is ready to go. I would probably take him out every 20 minutes to be sure he doesn't go in the house. If he doesn't improve soon, I would probably get him checked for a bladder infection.


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

I think it's all very new to him. Some puppies take longer to adjust to their new homes. Do you have a blanket with his mom's smell? Perhaps it would be great to put the blanket in the crate. You have to associate the crate with a good experience, maybe give him some treats while he's in there? Potty training is the same thing, you have to reward him always. Consistence is key. Keep in mind he's very little so accidents will happen!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is all brand new to him, he will adjust to the night time noises. It's probable he was not in your type of environment, where people are near at night, before you got him.

House training, you are definitely expecting too much way too soon. Right now he hasn't even begun to understand, and it will be months before he is fully house trained. He won't know he even needs to pee until the urge hits for several weeks and his bladder and his brain start communicating. That's a growth issue. 

Right now you need to be taking him outside every 20 minutes when he is awake and up moving around, encourage him to go and then have a Mardi Gra party when he does, reward, reward. If he has accidents in less than 20 minutes, take him out every 15 minutes. That's just the puppy dance you get to do!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable! That sounds like my first child. We seriously could not even breathe!! We ended up having to move him to his own room very quickly and all was well. Hopefully your puppy will grow out of it soon 

Jules


----------



## megthechamp (Jun 14, 2018)

I remember we had the same thing - Apollo was totally fine to be in his crate if all was quiet, but those first couple weeks, we always immediately turned the lights off and listened to TV with headphones on a laptop because otherwise he'd cry. Haha. It's funny to think back to those times now.

We eventually just had to get him used to it. We started being louder. He'd whine for maybe 5 minutes or so before finally settling back down once he learned it wasn't fun time. Some days he'd whine longer. Be sure he doesn't need to go out, but if you're positive, letting them "cry it out" for a few minutes is perfectly appropriate in my eyes. 

And as for housebreaking - he doesn't even realize he's peeing, most likely. He doesn't know he needs to go until he's actively going, so seems pretty normal to me. Keep doing what you're doing. We took Apollo out every 20-30 minutes for a while. The trick is to avoid letting them have accidents as much as possible, as accidents can confuse them. They're inevitable, but try your hardest to avoid them. I think Apollo had maybe 7-8 accidents in total? But that's not to say he was easy to house train, that's just to say we basically lived outside through the first 4 weeks of having him. Lol.

And sometimes dogs don't know to "signal" to go out. Apollo is almost 10 months and he still doesn't. We can just sorta tell based on time passed, what he's drank. Sometimes I think he tends to pant more when he has to poop, but that's about it for signals...


----------

